# Photobucket....



## old poi dog (Sep 21, 2010)

Several months ago members here were having problems with photobucket.  Has that been resolved?  Now that we have the feature here that we can load up our views directly from our computers, I guess the need to use photobucket is not as great as it once was....


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 21, 2010)

Now as far as photobucket I got a virus from them before but I haven't seen anything else since then. I still use them to post it's just easier for me I think. I'm old and if it still works then I keep using it. Maybe of I tried the other way it mnight be easier but.............


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 21, 2010)

I think they got all those problems taken care of... I always use them and have never had a problem...


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 21, 2010)

I still use photobucket.... it resizes all the phtoto's for me when I upload then when I link them in SMF its a lot faster than waiting for the pictures to upload from my PC.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 21, 2010)

JIRodriguez said:


> I still use photobucket.... it resizes all the phtoto's for me when I upload then when I link them in SMF its a lot faster than waiting for the pictures to upload from my PC.


Johnny,

There seems to be only one problem with your way. When we want to see a bigger picture of your delicious creations, we click on the picture in your post. Since you resized them before you posted them, the picture that comes up is the same size as the one in the post, instead of a nice big close-up.

Bear


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 21, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Johnny,
> 
> There seems to be only one problem with your way. When we want to see a bigger picture of your delicious creations, we click on the picture in your post. Since you resized them before you posted them, the picture that comes up is the same size as the one in the post, instead of a nice big close-up.
> 
> Bear


lol... neaver realized you could click the picture. I always tried for a medium sized picture to cut down on the load time of the thread, but you can specify what size you want when you upload to photobucket.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 12, 2010)

I just checked if I could upload from PB, as I wasn't able to a few months ago. It works out fine now.

Eric


----------

